# Terrariums okay for hedgies?



## charmagneann (Jul 5, 2015)

I recently purchased a National Geographic Sanctuary Reptile Terrarium. It's 36" x 18" x 18". I had to get rid of his old wired cage because he likes to climb it. 

We're in the basement and the temperature here is much cooler than the upper levels. He has a heating lamp and thermometer but even then he was too cold so I had to partially cover the wire cage with a blanket to keep it insulated.

I understand aquariums aren't good because they don't have enough oxygen flow but are terrariums any better for them? This one has ventilation on the entire top and sides but I just want to make sure my little guy is okay. I also have a little bamboo plant next to his house if that makes any difference.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Terrariums aren't any better than an aquarium. They are designed to hold in humidity which can cause respiratory issues in hedgehogs. You can make a wire cage so that your hedgehog can't climb it. You can put clear plastic sheets over the bars. Does your hedgehog have a wheel? If not that could be why he climbing


----------



## charmagneann (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for your help. He has a Carolina Storm Wheel and lots of other toys but he's just super energetic and loves climbing.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Terrariums are fine to use as long as they have ventilation strips (not all terrarriums are build to hold in humidity) it is the most used cage type in many countries


----------



## charmagneann (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes my little one's terrarium has ventilation strips on the side and the entire top. We added a small fan on top facing outward to help with oxygen flow too. Thank you!


----------

